# تصميم قصر افراح



## محمد_23 (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوه الاعزاء ارجوا المساعدة بارائكم وافكاركم حول تصميم وتخطيط قصر افراح ومؤتمرات سواء بمكونات او صور
المساحة المقترحة 100م(شارع) /160م (16000)م^2
مع فائق تحياتي وتقديري:77:


----------



## سردوح (24 يوليو 2010)

اسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير ويسعدني أن أشكر القائمين على هذا الملتقى العربي المميز
وأتمنى من الله أن افيد واستفيد وكان مد اليد لطلب الدخول الى هذا الملتقى الرايـــــع
رغبة أكيده لأحساسي بالفائدة والتعاون والتعرف على أخوة وأخوات تتخللها المحبــة
الأ كيدة 0 وفق الله الجميع ولكم خالص تحياتي 0


----------



## سردوح (25 يوليو 2010)

ما الفرق بين الإستعانة و الإستعاذة و الإستغاثة؟

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن هذه الألفاظ الثلاثة راجعة إلى الاعتصام بالله تعالى والاعتماد عليه، وبينها فروق يسيرة بيَّنها العلماء: 
أولاً: الاستعانة: وهي طلب العون من الله تعالى في أمور الدنيا والآخرة، والتبرؤ من الحول والقوة والتفويض إليه، كما قال الله تعالى: فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ [هود:123].
وفي وصيته صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عباس: وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله. رواه الترمذي. 
قال في تحفة الأحوذي: **وإذا استعنت أي أردت الاستعانة في الطاعة وغيرها من أمور الدنيا والآخرة فاستعن بالله، فإنه المستعان، وعليه التكلان. 


ثانيا: الاستغاثة: وهي طلب الغوث من الله تعالى في الشدائد والأزمات، كما في قوله تعالى: إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ [الأنفال:9].
قال ابن كثير: لما كان يوم بدر نظر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قلة أصحابه وكثرة عدوهم، فما زال يستغيث ربه حتى سقط رداؤه عن منكبيه، فأنزل الله تعالى: إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ. الآية.


ثالثاً: الاستعاذة: وهي طلب كف الشر، ومنه قوله تعالى: فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ [النحل:98].
ومنه حديث: من استعاذ بالله فأعيذوه، ومن سألكم فأعطوه، ومن دعاكم فأجيبوه. رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود. 
قال في عون المعبود: **من استعاذ بكم.. أي طلب منكم دفع شركم أو شر غيركم قائلاً: بالله عليك أن تدفع عني شَرَّك، فأجيبوه وادفعوا عنه الشر تعظيماً لاسم الله تعالى. 

والله أعلم.
*


----------



## سردوح (25 يوليو 2010)

اسباب فقدان الثقة بالنفس
اخترت لكم :
أحد أهم المواضيع التي أجدها مؤثرة جداً على مجتمعاتنا .. 
وخصوصا أننا نبحث عن الاصلاح !

(الطفولة البائسة)


إذا نشأ الانسان خائفاً في طفولته يظل كذلك طوال حياته .. 
ما لم يحاول أن يكسر حاجز الخوف .. 
والخوف ينشأ من المعاملة المتسلطه للآباء وعدم احترامهم لطفولته ! 


(الشعور بالنقص)


إنه الإحساس الداخلي .. 
الذي يملك الإنسان ويشعره بالقصور والنقص إزاء الآخرين .. 
فيفقد ثقته بنفسه تماماً !


(التركيز على الآخرين)


مشكله كبيره أنه يربط الانسان حياته بالاخرين 
فهو بذلك يتخلى عن الاستقلاليه.. 
والتخلي عن الاستقلاليه يعني فقدان الثقه بالنفس


(المكاسب الوهميه)


في كثير من الأحيان قد يشعر الإنسان بأنه يحقق الكثير من المكاسب نتيجة عدم ثقته بنفسه .. 
فعدم الثقة بالنفس تعني السكون والانزواء وعدم المبادرة وتجنب انتقاد الآخرين والفشل.. 
وهنا تجد حجتك ! 


(الإغراق في المثالية) 


أحياناً يتطلع الفرد إلى تأدية المهام المطلوبه منه على أكمل وجه وبأعلى درجة من المثالية .. 
وعندما يفشل في تحقيق هذا المستوى من المثالية يصاب بالإحباط .. 
وفي النهاية فقدان الثقة بالنفس ! 


(الصورة الذهنيه)


عندما يعتقد الانسان انه لا يستطيع أن يقدم.. 
وعندما يعتقد انه لا يستطيع ان يحقق النجاح الذي حققه الآخرون.. 
سوف يصبح كذلك بالفعل.. 
لقد أصدر حكماً على نفسه بالفشل ومن ثم سيحصد الفشل !


(التفسيرات الخاطئة)


هذا الخطأ يرتكبه معظمنا .. 
وذلك عندما نصف الشخص فاقد الثقه بنفسة بأنه مؤدب.. 
شديد الخجل.. عاطفي.. مسالم.. 
وفي المقابل قد نصف الشخص الواثق بنفسة بأنه مغرور .. 
أو أناني أو غير مؤدب أو إنه لا يحترم الآخرين ! 


(العصفور الذي يحلق على الأرض) 


عندما يفقد الإنسان ثقته بنفسة يفقد معها كل فرصة في التطور والتقدم للإمام.. 
يصبح مثل العصفور الذي لا يعرف كيف يطير.. 
مع أن له جناحين قويين وجميلين.. 
ولكنه لم يحاول ويجرب ولم يتعلم خوفاً من السقوط .. 
سيظل محروماً من متعة التحليق والطيران.. 
بل سيصبح هدفاً سهل المنال وصيداً ثميناً لمن يبحث عن عصفور جميل يحلق على الأرض.. ​


----------



## سردوح (25 يوليو 2010)

السَّلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته |~

..

قصّة نـُقلت على لسان إحدى الطبيبات تقول :

دخلت علي في العيادة امرأة في الستينات بصحبة ابنها الثلاثيني ! .. لاحظت حرصه الزائد عليها ، يمسك يدها ويصلح لها عباءتها ويمد لها الأكل والماء .. 

بعد سؤالي عن المشكلة الصحية وطلب الفحوصات، سألته عن حالتها العقلية لأنّ تصرفاتها لم تكن موزونة ولا ردودها على أسئلتي ، فـ قال : إنها متخلفة عقليا منذ الولادة

تملكني الفضول فـ سألته فـ من يرعاها ؟ قال : أنا ، قلت : والنعم ! ،

ولكن من يهتم بنظافة ملابسها وبدنها ؟ .. قال : أنا أدخلها الحمّام -أكرمكم الله- وأحضر ملابسها وانتظرها إلى أن تنتهي وأصفف ملابسها في الدولاب و أضع المتسخ في الغسيل واشتري لها الناقص من الملابس !

قلت : ولم لا تحضر لها خادمة ؟! قال : [ لأن أمي مسكينة مثل الطفل لا تشتكي وأخاف أن تؤذيها الشغالة ] < ياقلبي قلب هالولد ماشاء الله تباااااااااااااارك الرحمن ! 

اندهشت من كلامه ومقدار برّه وقلت : وهل أنت متزوج ؟ قال : نعم الحمد لله ولدي أطفال ,

قلت : إذن زوجتك ترعى أمك ؟ قال : هي ما تقصر وهي تطهو الطعام وتقدمه لها , وقد أحضرت لزوجتي خادمه حتى تعينها ، ولكن أنا أحرص أن آكل معها حتى أطمئن عشان السكر !

زاد إعجابي ومسكت دمعتي ! اختلست نظرة إلى أظافرها فرأيتها قصيرة ونظيفة ، قلت : أظافرها ؟ قال : أنا ، وقال يا دكتورة هي مسكينة !

نظرت الأم لـ ولدها وقالت : متى تشتري لي بطاطس ؟! 

قال : 
أبشري ألحين أوديك البقالة 
!

طارت الأم من الفرح وقالت : ألحين .. ألحين ! 

التفت الابن وقال : والله إني أفرح لفرحتها أكثر من فرحة عيالي الصغار .. " سويت نفسي أكتب في الملف حتى ما يبين أنـّي متأثرة " ! 

وسألت : ما عندها غيرك ؟ , قال : أنا وحيدها لأن الوالد طلقها بعد شهر .. قلت : أجل ربـّاك أبوك ؟ .. قال : لا جدتي كانت ترعاني وترعاها وتوفت الله يرحمها وعمري عشر سنوات !

قلت : هل رعتك أمك في مرضك أو تذكر أنها اهتمت فيك ؟ أو فرحت لفرحك أو حزنت لحزنك ؟ قال : يادكتورة ، أمي مسكينة من عمري عشر سنين وأنا شايل همها وأخاف عليها وأرعاها ..


كتبت الوصفة وشرحت له الدواء ..

مسك يد أمـّه , وقال : يللا ألحين البقالة ... قالت : لا نروح مكـّة ! .. استغربت ! , قلت : لها ليه تبين مكة ؟ قالت بركب الطيارة ! 

قلت : له بتوديها لـ مكّة ؟ , قال : إيه.. قلت : هي ما عليها حرج لو لم تعتمر ، ليه توديها وتضيّق على نفسك ؟ , قال : يمكن الفرحة اللي تفرحها لا وديتها أكثر أجر عند رب العالمين من عمرتي بدونها ..

..




خرجوا من العيادة وأقفلت بابها وقلت للممرضة : أحتاج للرّاحة ، بكيت من كل قلبي وقلت في نفسي هذا وهي لم تكن له أماً ..

فقط حملت وولدت لم تربي لم تسهر الليالي ولم تُدرسه ولم تتألم لألمه لم تبكي لبكائه لم يجافيها النوم خوفا عليه , لم.. ولم.. !

ومع كل ذلك كل هذا البر!

فـ " هل سنفعل بأمهاتنا الأصحاء .. مثلما فعل بأمه المتخلفة عقليـًّا " ؟!


----------



## سردوح (25 يوليو 2010)

*السلاآم’ عليكم .. ~


قـآئمَـہ ٺـﯜضح’ اڷسُسعرٱٺ اڷحــرٱريـَـہ ڷـمــعظم‘ اڷاغـذيــَہ ..!*



وٱن شـآالله ٱڷـڪـل يسـتفيد منهـآآ .. ~


ٱليـڪـم’ ..



الفوآڪــہ:

أناناس 38
**برتقال 27
بطيخ 16
بلح 214
تين 79
تفاح 58
توت 36
جريب فروت 17
جوافة 70
جوز هند 336
خوخ 36
رمان 20
شمام 13
عنب بناتي 249
عنب ببذر 90
فراولة 34
كمثرى 30
كريز 40
ليمون 15
مانجو 66
موز 45
مشمش 51
يوسفي 24









**الخضروات: 

باذنجان رومي 15
بسلة مسلوقة 49
بسلة مجففة 100
بصل طازج 23
بصل أخضر 36
بنجر 44
بطاطا مسلوقة 85
بطاطس شيبسي 220
بامية 32
بقدونس 28
ثوم 60
جزر 45
خس 11
خرشوف 7
خيار 12
سبانخ 36
طماطم 20
فاصوليا جافة 93
فاصوليا خضراء 7
ورق فجل 25
راس فجل 19
جرجير 18
قرنبيط 25
كوسة 26
كرنب طازج 32
كرنب مسلوق 16
كرفس 9
لوبيا بلدي 33
خبيزة 47
قلقاس 75






اللحوم:

أرانب مشوية 193
أرانب مسلوقة 194
بط بالعظم 170
بط بدون عظم 300
الإوز 349
حمام مسلوق 100
حمام مشوي 105
ديك رومي 280
دجاج مشوي 130
لحم بقري برجر 260
لحم بقري ستيك 273
لحم بقري مسلوق 206
مخ بقري 150
كلاوي بقري 140
كبدة مشوية 200
بتلو مشوي 378
بتلو محمر 512
لحم ضأن 300
لحم كندوز 240
كلاوي عجل 129
كلاوي ضأن 105
كرشة 99






**اللحوم المصنعة:

هامبورجر 286
سجق 592
لانشون 172
لانشون معلب 294





الأسماك:

جمبري 90
بلطي 100
بوري مدخن 85
بوري مشوي 170
تونة معلبة 280
سردين معلب 294
رنجة مدخنة 189
سلامون مشوي 108
سلامون مدخن 161
كابوريا 94
سمك موسى مقلي 241
سمك موسى مدخن 50
سمك مرجان 70
سمك أنشوجة 140
أم الخلول 50
بطارخ مشوية 260
سمك قارون 67
سبيط 61








**الألبان ومنتجاتها:

لبن كامل الدسم 110
لبن منزوع الدسم 45
ملعقة لبن بودرة 22
لبن رائب 60
زبادي 55
زبادي بالفاكهة 106
آيس كريم 210
جبنة قريش 116
جبنة ركفورد 370
جبنة رومي 313
جبنة شيدر 398
جبنة فلمنك 370
جبنة كيري 810
قطعة جبنة كيري 162
جبنة مطبوخة 360
جبنة قديمة 420
مش 77






المشروبات:

عصير أناناس 70
عصير برتقال 37
عصير جريب فروت 60
عصير جزر 50
عصير رمان 44
عصير طماطم 35
عصير ليمون 7
عصير تفاح 58
عصير يوسفي 44
كوكاكولا 82
كوكاكولا دايت 2
لبن بالشيكولاته 550
**كاكاو 452* 

​


​


----------



## سردوح (25 يوليو 2010)

إبقاء العين مفتوحة أثناءالسجود 
*تعاني عضلات العين من التصلب النسبي بمرور الأيام مما يؤدي إلى عدم قدرتها على زيادةوإ نقاص تحدب عدسة العين بالشكل المطلوب*
*لذا احرص على إتباع السنة في صلاتك بأن تبقي عينيك مفتوحتين*


*أثناء السجود *
*فقف وأنت تنظر إلى موضع سجودك وأبق عينيك مركزة على تلك المنطقة ، عند ركوعك ستقترب العين من موضع السجود مماسيجبر عضلات العين على الضغط على العدسة لزيادة تحدبها وعند رفعك سترتخي العضلات ويقل التحدب . *


*عند سجودك ستنقبض العدسات أكثر من الركوع لان المسافة بين العين ونقطة السجود قريبة جداً وعند الرفع سترتخي . *
*هذا التمرين ستنفذه بشكل إجباري*


*17 مرة في اليوم*



*ويمكنك تكراره عدد المرات التي تريد*



*... شوفو حكمة الله ...*

*الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دائماً كان يدعو على ابقاء العينين مفتوحتين أثناء السجود ... وهاهو العلم الآن يثبت أن ذلك يعمل على عدم اضعاف النظر.*​


----------



## سردوح (25 يوليو 2010)

أعلنت شركة تايوانية تطوير كمبيوتر محمول يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية للتخلص من مشاكل إعادة شحن بطاريات الكمبيوتر بتوصيله بمصدر كهرباء.
وذكرت شركة (ميكرو ستار إندستري) أنها احتاجت إلى عام تقريبا لتطوير أول جيل من أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية وأنها تطور حاليا الجيل الثاني من هذا الجهاز الذي يحمل اسم سولار إن بي.
وقال مدير التسويق بالشركة شين هونج إن الجيل الأول من هذا الكمبيوتر يستطيع العمل بالطاقة الضوئية لمدة نصف ساعة قبل أن يتوقف حتى تتمكن اللوحة الشمسية من توليد كمية جديدة من الكهرباء خلال نصف ساعة.
وأضاف أنه في الجيل الثاني سوف يتم استخدام تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية المستخدمة في الأقمار الصناعية وهي أكثر كفاءة لكنها أعلى تكلفة.
ويبلغ سعر الكمبيوتر سولار إن بي من الجيل الأول 55 ألف دولار تايواني (1700 دولار أميركي) في حين ستصل تكلفة الكمبيوتر من الجيل الثاني إلى ألف دولار تايواني (2500 دولار أميركي)
ومن المتوقع أن يكون قادرا على العمل بالطاقة الضوئية لمدة أربع ساعات متصلة على الأقل.


----------



## سردوح (26 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

*سبحان الله بحمده*

*وما من دابة على الأرض إلا على الله رزقها*
​

​































​
​*سبحان الله *
​


----------



## سردوح (26 يوليو 2010)

سأل ولد صغير أمه لماذا تبكين ؟
أجابت : لأنني امرأة
رد الصغير : لم أفهم
عانقته أمه قائلة
وأنت لن تبكي أبدا 



فيما بعد سأل الولد الصغير أباه لماذا تبكي أمي
أجاب أبوه : كل النساء تبكي بدون سبب 



عندما أصبح راشدا سأل حكيماً 


لماذا تبكي النساء بسهوله ؟؟؟ 


أجابه الحكيم : عندما خُـلقت المرأة احتاجت أن تكون حالة خاصة ، لقد خُـلقت كتفيها قويه بدرجه كافيه لتحمل عليها ثقل العالم،
وخُـلقت بنفس الوقت ناعمتين بدرجة كافيه لتكون مريحة 


أعطاها الله القوة لتعطي الحياة الطيبة التي تتقبل بها الرفض والأعراض الذي يأتي من الأطفال 


لقد أعطاها الله القوه لتسمح لها أن تستمر عندما يتخلى عنها الجميع ، والطيبة لتعـتني بأسرتها وأمراضهم ومتاعبهم لقد أعطاها الله الاحساس ، أن تحب أطفالها بدون شروط حتى عندما يجرحوها بعمق . 


لقد أعطاها الله القوه لتتحمل أخطاء زوجها وتبقى بجانبه بدون ضعف . 


وفي النهاية أعطاها الله الدموع لكي تذرفها ، وتبكي عندما تحتاج أن تبكي . 


هل تفهم يأبني أن جمال المرأة ليس في الملابس التي ترتديها ، ولا في وجهها ، ولا في طريقة تسريح شعرها . 


إن جمال المرأة يكمن في عينيها ، إنه باب قلبها الباب الذي يكمن فيه الحب وإنه من خلال هذه الدموع التي تراها 

قلبها ينزل معها


----------



## سردوح (26 يوليو 2010)

كيـــف ينـــظــر العــــبـد الى نعـــــم الـلــــه 

الحمدلله اللطيف بعباده فيما يجري به المقدور , المدبر لهم بحكمته وعلمه في الميسور والمعسور 

إن المؤمن لا يزال في نعمة من الله : 
ان اصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرا له . 
وان اصابته سراء شكر فكان خيرا له. 

ان المعافى في بدنه وماله او أهله عليه أن ينظر الى من ابتلي بشيء منها ليعرف قدر نعمة الله عليه . 
ان كان غنيا فلينظر الى الفقير , وان كان فقيرا فلينظر الى من هو أفقر منه ليدرك النعمة . 

دين الاسلام هو الكسب الذي يجب أن نعتز به ونفاخر , وهو الذخر الذي نعده لليوم الآخر . 

أيها المبتلي اصبر على البلوى فهناك من هو أعظم منك ضررا , وانظر الى ما أنعم الله عليك من الايمان واستعن به على مقاومة المصائب بالصبر والنعم بالشكران . 


وتعالوا نتفكر بنعمة من أعظم النعم التي من الله بها علينا جميعا : وهي نعمة الإسلام . .. 

في مجتمعنا العديد من المقيمين بيننا ممن يدينون بديانات مختلفة منها سماوية وأخرى مشركة وجميعهم سواء. 
والتفكر هنا بأن ننظر الى هؤلاء نظرة عميقة الى مناظرهم ومن ثم أفعالهم ومعتقداتهم لكي نحمدالله اولا على النعمة التي أنعم الله بها علينا ولنكن على يقين
بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى ما خلقنا مسلمين الا ليكرمنا والمنة له وحده سبحانه . 

يمُنُّونَ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ أَسْلَمُوا قُل لَّا تَمُنُّوا عَلَيَّ إِسْلَامَكُم بَلِ اللَّهُ يَمُنُّ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ هَدَاكُمْ لِلْإِيمَانِ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ [الحجرات : 17]

لذلك فإن الله تعالى اراد لنا أن نكون مسلمين وليس لنا يد في هذا , خلقنا مسلمين على الدين الذي ارتضى لعباده دين الحق والتوحيد ,
اذن فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى اختار لنا العزة بالدنيا والكرامة في الاخرة. 

كثيرا ما اتأمل بأوضاع الكفار الذين يعيشون بيننا ويعملون لدينا ونعمل معهم ولديهم وجميعهم ممن هم على ملة الكفر والشرك والخسة من هندوس وغيرهم والعياذ بالله ..
واقارن نفسي بهؤلاء فأنا مخلوق من ذات الطينة لكن الله أراد لي الخير فمنعه عنهم واعطاني اياه فيزداد حبي لله الواحد واحمده بأنه خلقني مسلما ولم يخلقني مثل هؤلاء , فالله أراد لي الخير . 

تقربوا الى الله سبحانه بهذه النعمة العظيمة .. نعمة الاسلام 

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الجبن واعوذ بك من البخل واعوذ بك من ان ارد الى ارذل العمر واعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا وعذاب القبر . 

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة .


----------



## سردوح (26 يوليو 2010)

لم يبقى الكثير على شهر رمضان 

أحباب الله عمال الآخرة

أيام ويهل علينا شهر رمضان المبارك

نعم هى أيام

بل ساعات

بل ثوانى

فأنت تشتاق لرمضان اليوم

وقد لا تكون موجود غدا

ولكن

حسن ظننا بالله

أن من اشتاق لرمضان

واستعد لرمضان

بجدول أعمال

ونوايا صادقة

حسن ظننا بالله كأنه بلغ رمضان

فيامن لا تقيم الليل

هذه فرصتك الان للتدريب شيئا فشيئا على القيام ولو بركعتين

يا من لا تصوم

فرصتك أن تدرب نفسك على الصيام يومى الاثنين والخميس من كل شهر

يا من لا تقرأ ورد القرآن

ابدأ الان بقراءة وتدبر

يامن لا تتصدق إلا فى رمضان

ابدأ الأن ولو بالنذر اليسير لتشتعر معانى الانفاق 

فى سبيل الله ومساعدة المحتاجين

فقط ابدأ

بأى شىء حتى لا تأخذك الحماسة فتبدأ رمضان 

بعزم وقوة ثم ما تلبث أن تفتر همتك شيئا فشيئا

وكما يقول ابن عطاء الله

من أشرقت بدايته أشرقت نهايته


فارقب عين الله الناظرة أليك

وأرى الله من نفسك خيرا

وعلى قدر الاستعداد يأتى الإمداد

كان صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعون ربهم قبل رمضان 

بستة اشهر أن يبلغهم رمضان ويدعونه سبحانه بعد رمضان 

مدة ستة أشهر ان يتقبل منهم رمضان

هؤلاء هم صحابة رسول الله

فماذا عنك أنت؟؟؟!!!​
الزمن أسرع ونحن غافلون​


----------

